# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Geen eetlust,toch aankomen

## Linda_Jansen

hallo, 

Ik heb bijna 2 jaar geen eetlust, ben daardoor minder gaan eten, maar in plaats van af te vallen ben ik juist zwaarder aan het worden. 
Herken iemand dit probleem en weet iemand hier een oplossing voor? 
Ik ben bang dat ik blijf uitdijen. 

groetjes Linda

----------


## Petra717

Linda, 

Het kan aan veel dingen liggen, verandering in eetpatroon, spanningen... zal er later meer over uitwijden... Zou jij misschien wat meer willen vertellen over je eetpatroon? Hoeveel keer per dag, groente en fruit, tussendoortjes, ontbijt- wel of niet? 
Heb je last van spanningen, stress? Waar heb je eetlust aan verloren?
Heb je nu veel last van overgewicht? Verleden overgewicht of ondergewicht gehad... Misschien kom je zelf ook wel een beetje tot je eigen conclusie... 

Verder kan je ook nog even rond kijken in de rubriek.. staan veel tips! 

Succes! 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Linda,

Heb je je arts dit probleem al voorgelegd???

Ik weet in ieder geval dat als je bijna niets eet je op den duur idd aankomt,omdat je lichaam overschakelt op de 'overlevingsfase' en daardoor veel vet opslaat...
Rook je?? Daardoor kun je namelijk ook minder eetlust hebben...
Verder sluit ik me aan bij Petra;
vertel eens wat meer als je wilt???

...ik ben door stress eens bijna 20kg afgevallen,maar kon eten wat ik wilde...nu moet ik letten op wat ik eet...

Waarom je bijkomt heb ik je al uitgelegd,maar hoe komt je aan 'geen eetlust'???

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## Linda_Jansen

Bedankt voor jullie antwoord!

Je kan bijna stellen dat ik van de een op andere dag geen eetlust meer had, m.a.w. er is geen aanleiding daarvoor.
Ik wil er ook nog bij vermelden dat het eten mij ook niet smaakt, ik heb soms moeite om bv. een boterham weg te werken.
Ik dwing me bij wijze van spreken om te eten, mijn lichaam heeft uiteraard voeding nodig.
Ik eet in principe vrij gezond, ik ben vegetarier en snoep eigenlijk nooit want het smaakt me gewoonweg niet.
Mijn eetpatroon is als volgt: 9.00 crushli met melk
12.00 2 boterhammen
15.00 tussendoortje (bv. een Sultana)
17.30 avondeten
20.00 appel

Ik heb geen last van overgewicht maar als ik aankom gaat het gelijk naar de 'verkeerde' plekken als de bovenbenen en heupen.
Daarnaast sport ik ook nog zo'n 4x per week, Fitness, cardio en Combat.

Ik hoop dat jullie hier iets mee kunnen.

groeten
Linda

----------


## WendyK

je kunt ook te weinig eten waardoor je stofwisseling niet actief blijft (het krijgt dan nml geen energie om verbranding op te starten) en daardoor kom je aan ipv dat je afvalt

----------

